# Scorpion keychain...



## ChupaChup (Oct 19, 2004)

For some reason , I can't help feeling sorry for the scorpions......what a way to end    

Scorpion keychain


----------



## Nikos (Oct 19, 2004)

> but the Vietnamese scorpion is very real and was very venomous when alive


yeah right....


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 19, 2004)

lol, i have a bout 6 scorpion keyrings and 1 insectinside cady bar with a scorp in it..
i think my relatives think that i prefer them dead :?
its sad..  i swear its a c.noxius in my candy bar though :0  not toughing that..


----------



## errit (Oct 19, 2004)

Where did you bought them? Mexico? If if was in durango than it could possible be C. suffusus. I have been in jalisco and nayarit. That is where C. Noxius lives but even though i tried looking for keychains or anything i couldn't find them anywhere. I think you have a rare species that is never seen in the pet trade.


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 19, 2004)

centruroides something (its totally brown, and thicker than c.exilli,
the same scorpion sweet was bought for me in london, and Thailand, so they must make them somewhere else


----------



## Philth (Oct 19, 2004)

My scorpion key chain opens bottles :clap:


----------



## JeffG (Oct 19, 2004)

lol, whatcha got in them drams???


----------



## edesign (Oct 20, 2004)

Philth said:
			
		

> My scorpion key chain opens bottles :clap:


sweet! one of my old neighbors has one like that but it's blue...works wonders on imports!


----------



## Aztek (Jun 25, 2007)

You think that's bad?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Ha ha. Durango has tanks crawling with C.suffusus in line to make key chains, belts, ect.. Huh Aztek? I have so many dead scorpions made into something or another I lose count. I'll post some pic when I get home.


----------



## LF[Media] (Jun 25, 2007)

I guess it's not inhumane as long as they died of completely natural causes, but I just can't think of having one of my Scorpions made into something after dead, it sickens me a bit. I would rather simply bury them.


----------



## Crono (Jun 25, 2007)

Bury them? It would clean out some space in my freezer....


----------



## Aztek (Jun 25, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> Ha ha. Durango has tanks crawling with C.suffusus in line to make key chains, belts, ect.. Huh Aztek? I have so many dead scorpions made into something or another I lose count. I'll post some pic when I get home.


Yes sir 

Should we be ashamed?

Can't wait to go back to Durango, with this new scorpion knowledge.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Same here I might be making a trip for the summer after all. Only a few days . Still have your flatrock here. Sorry I guess I've been busy. But hey, you get what you pay for right?  nah i'll get it to you soon. But why me ashamed? These guys are pest over there they kill them like I kill roaches.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for keepin your word.


And yeah, they're just like roaches there.
But these guys don't see it like that.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually my grandma would catch them and just let them die of starvation since they are comunal and won't eat each other. Hey as a freebie for taking so long I'll give you one of my california scorpions. But now I just might take longer


----------



## Bayushi (Jun 26, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> since they are comunal and won't eat each other.



 That's not entirely true. just because you haven't witnessed any cannibalism, doesn't mean they won't do it.  and communal is a very subjective term. they should be called tolerant, as they do not actually work together.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah i hear that a lot. It just like arachnophobia it shouldn't actually be called that unless your scared of all arachnids. But it's true that I have seen canibalism in recently molted scorps but for the most part those particluar C.sufussus would mostly just die than try cannibalism.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 26, 2007)

abyss_X3 said:


> Actually my grandma would catch them and just let them die of starvation since they are comunal and won't eat each other. Hey as a freebie for taking so long I'll give you one of my california scorpions. But now I just might take longer


Damn man, you just keep getting nice.

Since I'm so greedy, I'll take it.
I'm gonna have to give you back a favor one day.
Thanks if you're serious.

And yeah, when I go to Durango, they have suffusus in tanks and tehy don't seem to harm each other.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 26, 2007)

well theres the catch. I need you to get me some suffusus. . Turns out now I can't make my lil trip. It wouldn't be worth the plane ticket anyways.


----------



## Aztek (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll get some.


----------



## Zach Valois (Jun 26, 2007)

bad photo, but a cool clock i made myself. I have hundreds of dried, and mostly  
preserved arthropods. I use them for morphological study, but many of the dried ones are not usable. Been acquired from years of culturing, and many helpful people that have donated.







 in my free time (what free time?) i'm making taxidermy like setups with dried scorps. Having great success so far.

 Here is a photo of a rattlesnake setup i made. Got two old dusty stuffed rattlers from some old dinosaur taxidermist who never decided what to do with them. Once again the photo doesn't do any justice.







   i will post photos of complete invert taxidermy soon.


----------

